# Picture sho off thread



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Picture show off thread*

We have one of these in my car photography forums and i thought this might be interesting as to see what everyone does with their artsy work.

Im not on the design them but model in 3dsmax and maya and also am an avid digital photographer and photoshopper !

here is some of my latest work as of a couple days ago when the sky was just beautyful outside. one is just touched up in PS the rest is totaly altered but i do have the originals if there is interest






might appear a little grainy this occured from reducing them from 5mb to 200kb to make them fit onto photobucket and also from me having a dirty lense and or my non digital slr camera  sry these were all taken with my lumix fz5 300$ camera god i wish i could afford a nice d-slr


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i like the second and last one.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

thx here are some more
hand








black n white cannons








old n new








the bmw motorsport perspective








sun is going down









m sry for the big pix cant make the thumbnail links with my photobucket


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I don't do much photoshopping because I need time for it but here is my online gallery: deviantArt.

On that I have my best photos, but those aren't all of my photos.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

@fr4665: it took me a few seconds to realise what that first photo was. i've been looking through my photos and i don't really have anything worth showing; excpet this one? the camera is pointing straight down!









i have a couple like your last one, but they were taken with a 2M camera. 

@spatcher: i like that fog photo


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Hmm, I think this is the most beautiful picture I've taken. Notice the crystal drops suspended in the air at the bottom.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I also like this one that I took a while ago.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

@spatcher: would you believe it justin, i have a lot of photos taken like that while i was driving the car... yeah, i know i should have both hands on the steering wheel, but in my defence i didn't drop the camera once.

@kbalona: that is a good photo. those drops do set it off nicely.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

awsome ! now were moving ! this morning the sky was totally orange ill upload pictures tonight. also if u have any modeling stuff to show off id be glad to see it ! ill put some of those up tonight as well.

looks good especially the shot straight down with the grassy wall !


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I always like posting pics. Here's a few that I took whilst on a cruise.

This was taken with my Canon Digital Rebel XT, Tamron 28-105mm F2.8 telephoto with no tripod hanging over a balcony.









This was taken with my cheapo Sony Cybershot DSC-U20 Ultracompact 2.0MP


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I love your first one Joe! 

@freddy: I have a few more like that, but they aren't great. That was my best because it actually shows movement.

Here is my FAVORITE shot I've taken.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

love the cruise ship ones look really nice and have a good perspective. and for the last one what did u use to make that ? glowsticks i assume ?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Gorgeous pics, crazijoe! Love them! @spatcher, what the blazes is that? really cool pic.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

@spatcher: did it take many practice shots to get that? (you were weaving the camera in the shape of an 8 or was it accidental shaking while the car was moving?) i have done a few with leaving the shutter open from 1 to 15 seconds, never really got anything as nice as that.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I put the f-stop really low, and as my mom was driving, I just moved the camera in an 8 shape as freddy said.

If you look at the bottom left, you can see the screen on the radio.


----------



## TMD (Jan 5, 2007)

Hmm well you's lot seem to do different stuff than I do;

I am into Virtual tuning Cars and making Graphics  I'll show you some of my work below 

I will provide the Originals with the Cars to let you see what I have done and provide some info on how I did it.

==========================================================
==========================================================

*Virtually Tuned Cars:*

 

Custom front brush bumper, c+p (copy + pasted) rims, interior, side mirrors, bonnet. Brushed eye lids, re-brushed whole side pabels + applied new reflections. Changed the background and smoothed parts off like door handle, indicator and badge.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Custom brush front bumper, changed backgrounds, added mesh pattern + shadow to vents on front bumper, brushed side vent on side panels, lowered, put lightening in the background, brushed vents on front arch, applied new reflections to the cars body, tinted windows. De-badged, smoothed all around.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

New background change, new rims, brushed side of the body to apply new background reflections, smoothed door handle, smoothed boot, cleaned reg plate, custom made LED bulbs and modified to the rear lights, lowered, added noble m12 (I think) rear bumper + pipes.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Added S15 front lights, added drifter front bumper, custom brush front and rear arch, removed spoiler and replaced with new black one, added mesh to front vent, added side skirt, changed the background. Added an Interior + window reflections. Custom brush the bonnet + added hood pins and new reflections. Added rear bumper and wing mirrors. Custom brush angel eyes as well.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Whole car custom brushed blue, added rear bumper/splitter/ added a front bumper + another and brushed and merged them into two bumpers, added interior and new mirrors. Changed the background, added new rims + bonnet and modified ground shadow. Added side graphic to the side panels and signed.


----------



## TMD (Jan 5, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Custom front brushed bumper, smoothed all around. Brushed bad-boy bonnet, added opening door to left side, lowered. Changed background + applied new background reflections. Added side exhaust and custom brush tint to it. Custom brush grillle and added rinspeed mesh + shadow to it. Extended bonnet down more to the top of front bumper. Added in intercooler + pipes.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Added new side mirrors, added widebody panels + applied new side reflections to panels. Added interior + new side window reflections. Added carbon bonnet + gauge to it near the window. Added new rims, side skirt + front bumper.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 

Changed background, full custom body rebrush - colours red and white for xmas theme. Custom brush side skirt, custom brush rear bumper, opened boot + added some ICE. Did window effect to match new background. Added rims, lowered it and new shadow. Custom brush side vent and smoothed off door handles.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I currently have another WIP car being an Astra coupe.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Ahhh..I was into the virtually modified cars a while back. Still got a few on comp. 










Sorry cant find original.


----------



## TMD (Jan 5, 2007)

Carsey, I remember off your name from some forum. Are you on any car forums? If so, what ones?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, your name jsut sprung to mind when I looked at one of your pics. Trancemaster. I remember it off jon44w.com forum. Thats the only photochopping website I am on.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Here's one of the pics taken recently while at the beach...how does it look guys?










PS: Can anybody tell where I had do a bit of editing on it?


----------

